# Any point to a 10-bit Workflow?



## stevevp (Apr 24, 2018)

After a brief distraction with an iMac, I have decided it is not for me and am going back to the PC world. I'm looking at a new custom build for a reasonably high-end photo-editing PC (currently using LR and Photoshop). After quite a bit of research I am also going for a BenQ SW271 monitor which has 10-bit capability.

The question is, is there any point in stumping up for a pro-level Nvidia Quadro card which I understand is needed for 10-bit colour in Adobe programs? An NVIDIA Quadro P2000 5GB is only marginally more expensive than say a Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB. It will also give an element of future-proofing (I'd want 5 years out of it), plus I might be tempted to do the odd bit of video. And if I do go the Quadro route, is 5GB enough or should I be looking at an NVIDIA Quadro P4000 8GB at which point it does start to get a bit pricey?!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know the answer but await wisdom from those who do, it's a very good question with improving monitors and lowering prices.  I'm not even sure if it requires special support in programs (like LR).


----------



## stevevp (Apr 24, 2018)

My understanding is that (rather annoyingly) regular gaming eg Geforce cards can output 10-bit colour for everything apart from Adobe programmes which use OpenGL instead of DirectX, and it's this that needs the Quadro card. Hopefully someone will come along and put us right! I think it's a shame to have a 10-bit monitor and not be able to take full advantage.


----------

